# كيفية حساب كميات الحفر والردم



## م.عادل الدمرداش (30 يناير 2010)

الحق وحمل بسرعه طريقة حساب كميات الحفر والردم فى الطرق


:1:


----------



## abdo hanafy (30 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااا يا كبير 
تسلم يا غالي


----------



## علياء على حمدى (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بسيم85 (3 مارس 2010)

كتّر الله خيرك يا مذوق


----------



## lamine23 (14 أبريل 2010)

جاري التحميل
جزاك الله خيرا و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## noor-noor (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي بس لو في برنامج للحساب يكون اسهل


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hamdy khedawy (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## fageery (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا عبد الغفور


----------



## fageery (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي الفاضل


----------



## talan77 (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور,,,,,,,,,


----------



## raider_1 (22 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يجازيك عنا كل الخير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (24 يوليو 2011)

لك الف تحيه


----------



## عبدو99 (24 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير**وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## م.سند الحمري (24 يوليو 2011)

بارك اللة فيك وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وياريت انتحصلو على الصف الثاني والثالث وشكرا


----------



## haytham hamdi (24 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ابن المقاول (24 يوليو 2011)

*الف شكريا عبدالغفور*

:16:


م.عادل الدمرداش قال:


> الحق وحمل بسرعه طريقة حساب كميات الحفر والردم فى الطرق
> 
> 
> :1:


----------



## ابن المقاول (24 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## اسامة السقاف (24 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووور , وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## genius2020 (26 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## nassef1941 (26 يوليو 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع تسلم


----------



## محمدمحمد هندى (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng.Elbaz (21 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## samer_1190 (21 مايو 2012)

مشكور ولكن
برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop مع ملحقاته CIVIL و SURVEY افضل وأشمل برنامج للاعمال المساحية والطرق وحساب الكميات


----------



## omar iraqi (26 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## املاك (10 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الجنة*


----------

